# Polished Bliss®: E92 M3 - 92 hours of hard work...



## Clark @ PB

Quick bit of info on this one - The car had been washed pretty much from new by the Poles at the local car wash, the owner had since realised the error of his ways and came to us to see if we could help. Did we manage? Read on!....

Here's the car on arrival, not too bad considering it's a daily driver and spends alot of time on the track :driver:




























A nice scratch where someone had kicked the rear quarter! 










Loads of product residue:




























As well as the plates, I removed a few other pieces to make the detail that bit easier and thorough:



















The wheels were up first as always, a thorough pre-rinse to start:










Gloss-It wheel gel (4:1) was then sprayed on...










...then left for 30 seconds...










...then agitated with the various brushes...



















...followed by a rinse off:




























The tyres and arches were then cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1):



















The engine bay also received the Super Degreaser treatment...



















...Left for 20/30 seconds...










Then rinsed off, the plastics beading show everything's nice and clean now:



















All exterior trim and door shuts etc were then agitated with a Raceglaze Detailing brush and Meguiars APC:



















Once they were all rinsed off it was time to foam the car, this time using [email protected] degrees:










Then rinsed off at the same temperature:










I then washed the car with the 2 bucket method and Meguiars Shampoo Plus:










Autosmart Tardis was used to remove all the tar spots from the paintwork, glass and wheels and the car was then put inside for claying:



















As you can see, very little contamination present.

The car was then dried off with PB Luxury Drying towels and the Black Baron Dryer was used to blast all the excess water from the crevices and panel gaps etc:










I then gave the car a thorough IPA wipe down...










Then got the lights out to take a few pics of the defects...



















hmmmm, not great!

But with just natural light you can see it was much much worse...




























And a Sun Gun shot just for fun:










So, as you can see - I had my work cut out as the car was covered in proper full on scratches, not just the usual marring and moderate swirls.

Detailed paint readings were taken next to see what I had to play with:










The lowest reading I found:










And the highest:










The car was averaging around the 140-160 mark which was good, nice to have a car with healthy readings all round with no scary low spots! 

Before I started polishing I removed the door handles too, I hate not being able to cut in tight to bits like these as it makes such a difference to the overall finish - just make sure you either take one off at a time or have some way of ensuring both the doors can't shut as that would be a problem :lol: (I just lay a large trying towel on the sill to prevent any problems :thumb










I also suggested to the owner that I paint the rest of the wheel bolts black as they looked a bit odd being silver compared to the locking nut...










These were done in between polishing stages.

Given the amount of full on scratches evident on every single panel I didn't even bother wasting time by trying a moderate level of pad and polish combination as starting off point - I went straight to Meguiars 105 and a Lake Country Foamed Wool pad, this was the result after 2 hits:










Correction overall was very good but there was always a good handfull of RIDS left which can be seen in the above pic. Fortunately the paint thickness allowed me to go at it hard and eventually remove just about every scratch visible.

The paint was also extremely hard (no real surprise there) and paint removal rates were between 1-2 microns after the first hit and then approx 1 micron per hit thereafter (measured with the Laser Pen method) - some panels required up to 5 or 6 attempts to gain the desired correction so a maximum paint removal of around 6 or 7 microns was the result on this one, a bit more than usual but still perfectly acceptable and perfectly safe 

Here's a few correction shots, in no particular order I should add:

*Boot lid spoiler before:*










*During (Gloss-It Grey wool being used as its size was ideal for this)*:










*After*:










After an IPA wipe down you can just see the wool marks left over from the compounding:










This is typical of what can often be left behind from wool pads so after each panel was compounded with wool I polished with Lake Country Light Cut Pads and Menzerna 3.02:










The areas such as the one highlighted by the arrow are the ones that can so often contribute to such lengthy machine polishing times, getting panels corrected hard up against window rubbers and trim etc can be a right pain in the back side sometimes! (always worth it in the end though).

3M Fast Cut Plus was used for the bonnet, although not to correct it - it's the perfect size for propping it up to make machining the edges easier 










The wool compounding was done at speeds from 2000-2700rpm's depending on the size of the panel:



















When it comes to avoiding sling from the wool pads, I always place the polish in a ring in the middle of the pad as below...










The pad is then placed on the panel and I start the machine at approx 2000rpm's and hold it on the spot for a second or two, this then loads the pad up and as you can see from the above pic the polish never works its way out towards the edge of the pad - just make sure you spur the pad each time to keep it clean 

Onto the front wings - these are plastic so the composite gauge was needed to obtain paint thickness readings:










Nice and healthy - same as the metal panels!

The wool pads are a godsend on plastics as they run so much cooler than foam, you still have to keep an eye on temperatures though.

Front of the wing corrected:










*50/50*:



















Fully corrected and wiped down with IPA - some nice trails from the wool 










The Gloss-It Grey wool was used for the vent as it was a good size:



















Passenger rear quarter - loads of tightly packed scratches:










*Before*:










*After*:



















Onto that scratch from where some kind person had aimed their foot - this was too deep for polishing alone...










...So this was sanded with a Mirka disc and the DA machine:










The result after the sanding haze was polished out:




























*Nearside front wing before*:










*After*:










After Menzerna 3.02:










*Rear lights before*:










*After Menz 3.02 & Gloss-It Polishing Spot Pad*:










*Rear Bumper before*:










*After*:



















*Top of the bumper before*:










*After*:










My custom made parking sensor covers 





































Lake Country Light Cut Pads and Menzerna 3.02 were used for the grills:



















Same combination on the headlights:

*Before*:










*After*:










The side skirts were a complete pain to do as they were seriously scratched, think I spent approx 2.5/3 hours on each one!

*Before*:










*After*:










Once the first two stages of machining had been completed I put the car back outside for a thorough foam and rinse as it can get a bit dusty with these major corrections!










It was then rinsed with filtered water and then dried with the Black Baron Drier before the 3rd and final polishing stage was carried out.

The rest of the detail process was as follows (hopefully haven't forgotten anything!):

- Paintwork refined with Menzerna 85RE and Lake Country Polishing Pad
- Paintwork wiped down with IPA
- Raceglaze 55 applied and removed with PB Luxury Buffing Towels
- Paintwork wiped down with Migliore Detail Spray
- Glass polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong
- Tailpipes polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong
- Engine bay dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant
- Wheels sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant
- Tyres dressed with Gloss-It Tyre Gloss

The interior was fully detailed too but I didn't take any pics as it was pretty clean to begin with 

So I think that's enough talking for one write up, here is the end result of 92 hours worth of work - I was pretty happy with the outcome :thumb:

Nice matching wheel bolts:

































































































































































































































































































Hope you managed to make it to the end - thanks for looking :thumb:

Clark

*Update 11/11/2010:*

Thought I'd post a few updated pics as the car was back into us yesterday for an All Surface Protection Detail, you'll see it's had some tasty Carbon corner splitters and a nice bootlid extension 

I'm glad to report that the owner is doing amazingly well with his washing/drying and the paintwork is still 95%+ defect free with just a small amount of wash marring evident on the back end which was filled nicely with the pre-wax cleanser. Machine polishing won't be needed for another 12-18 months yet if things continue as they are 

The pics were taken before the tyres were given a final buff:


----------



## Eddy

Stunning!!


----------



## Mini 360

Stunning car and stunning detail! I often see this car going about in Aberdeen. Always admired it but will do so even more now! 

10/10 :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nice work Clark, i saw you winging about all this work on twitter  LOL

Have you tried putting the polish on the panel rather than pad when using wool? work much better for us.


----------



## ianFRST

niiiiiiiiiiice 

they are really growing on me, dam you for taking such good pics with that point and click 

so, 20 hours more than MD's. i wont ask if it was more than 7k  :lol:


----------



## horned yo

awsome detail. Love the write as per usual Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB

james b said:


> Nice work Clark, i saw you winging about all this work on twitter  LOL
> 
> Have you tried putting the polish on the panel rather than pad when using wool? work much better for us.


Yeah mate,tried a few different methods and find this one works best for me - everyones different I guess


----------



## fishbonezken

P-e-r-f-e-c-t!


----------



## Finerdetails

great job, well worth the 92 hours


----------



## RandomlySet

cracking work there fella

simply stunning


----------



## Stoner

Great work on a great car!!:buffer:


----------



## -tom-

clark thats taking detailing to a new level from removing the door handels and badges etc, who ever gets the job with you will learn a hell off a lot. great work have u a write up on the r8?


----------



## scottgm

Fantastic Work, seen it in the westhill area a few times.


----------



## Mini 360

Aye thats where I saw it a few times when i was coming home from Uni. :thumb:


----------



## Deano

great work and a great read. some brilliant tips in there as well.


----------



## Scoobr

Superb work as usual Clark :thumb:

Always love the attention to detail, painting the wheel nuts black for instance, makes such a difference.


----------



## cheffi

Finerdetails said:


> great job, well worth the 92 hours


92 hours on an E92 sounds appropriate


----------



## ryand

amazing work, the owner wont want to drive it now! have you moved, the unit looks bigger?!


----------



## ash888

i enjoyed that write up, that paint was really bad. nice turn around as always.


----------



## andrewst500

stunning work


----------



## remonrace

Nicely done again! I'm almost getting tired of your perfection


----------



## Auto Detox

Awesome Clark


----------



## PIT

Top job and very nice photos


----------



## ant_s

awesome! really enjoyed reading that write-up, lots of detail put into how things were done, and good pics showing before and after


----------



## Skodaw

You guy's always amaze me at the level of attention to detail you present(no pun intended). Without doubt it is the quality of the work, and advise that is given by Polished Bliss that hooked me into detailing - before speaking to you guys nearly 4 years ago when buying my first new car I though I knew how to clean a car - since then I've learned loads - but will never be anywhere near the standard of you guys. 
Friends have started to ask me to do there cars, as they see how I look after mine and Lisa's - but if they knew what really could be acheived.......

Just on a side note, wondered if you had any more permanent plans for washing, rather than using the bung - just seams a hassle to have to set that up and empty it away all the time?

Once again - fantastic work, certainly on a level,and if not higher than a recent well known thread


----------



## chopperreid

cheffi said:


> 92 hours on an E92 sounds appropriate


Beat me to it

Amazing looking car and a great turn around.


----------



## s3 rav

Great work as always.


----------



## Chuffy

Clark,

Are is there a valet company in the same industrial estate?


----------



## m4rkie23

That is incredible work!


----------



## Offyourmarks

Great read mate!

Awesome work from the very best in the business! :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Cracking work as usual from the PB team.

Worth pointing out that in one of the engine pics the Vin/chassis number is quite clear and could be worth blanking out


----------



## ads2k

Fantastic as usual, some truly exceptional pictures and process words.


----------



## Jesse74

Sweet detail Clark! Is the paint on that silly-hard like over here?


----------



## S-X-I

Stunning work as usual Clark, love the after shots!


----------



## kenny-c

What a transformation - top job as usual.


----------



## M9 RS

amazing work as always.one of the best yet.:thumb:


----------



## mobileman

Awesome work, I really do like Clark's write ups


----------



## Ronnie

truly stunning and an inspirational finish... nice one Clark..


----------



## Peter D

Looks fantastic - the black BBS's suit it.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Damn, got to get me some of those grey wool pads in my next order:thumb:

Car looks suitably well in the afters.


----------



## ChuckH

mobileman said:


> Awesome work, I really do like Clark's write ups


So do I . No bragging about money Just absolutely stunning resuts. The pictures do all the talking !!
Quality Mate just Quality ..........................................:thumb:


----------



## athol

Stunning as always, love your work and write ups !!!


----------



## Dtfrith

Loving the black on black style. Another top Polished bliss write up.


----------



## peanut1

well worth every minute!!!!


----------



## JJ_

What applicators do you use for your sealants as I am having a problem with my sonus ones leaving slight swirls


----------



## mtc27

Stunning work


----------



## PMC

The best


----------



## dsms

Nice work as usual!


----------



## scooby73

Awesome work Clark, giving stunning results!!!!:thumb:

Great write-up and photo's too!


----------



## Tom Hunt

*One last Detail. That's what we do.*

one last detail that I do. pop off wheel. soda blast brakes with very fine sodium bicarbonate. really impresses the buyer.


----------



## ercapoccia

Impressive, great attention to details and stunning result!!!


----------



## Deeg

WOW!!!

Just awesome!


----------



## Gleammachine

Awesome work guys and I fully appreciate the effort involved on E90 paintwork, top job as always.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Cracking work as normal! Love your write ups.. :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1

welll done guys!


----------



## paranoid73

Great work and write up as always Clark:thumb:


----------



## Jorge

Simply amaizing!

And the report?! Amaizing as usual, always learning whith your posts, thanks for sharing!

Best Regards,

Jorge (Big Fan!)


----------



## H13BS M

One of the best details i have seen in a long time!Your work is awsume bud!


----------



## pytru

Very nice :thumb:

for the mirka disc, at which speed you use it on the DA ?


----------



## S3-DAVE

Stunning work as usual :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD

The scratches on that were horrible

Great write-up and a superb result, the owner must have over joyed to the results.

Not a great fan of black wheels, but that does look rather mean.

Chris.


----------



## Edward101

Amazing as usual, always a joy to read your write ups and the results are sublime as to be expected now


----------



## Porta

Stellar job!


----------



## concours g60

good work there, but after 92 hours and prices from £1195 + vat and still factory orange peel.


----------



## Deano

concours g60 said:


> good work there, but after 92 hours and prices from £1195 + vat and still factory orange peel.


not sure what you're trying to say there mate but if the customer had requested a full wetsand the PB boys wouldnt have bat an eye lid at that challenge.


----------



## slrestoration

Great work Clarke, fantastic end result & a 1st class write up:thumb:


----------



## concours g60

im just trying to say why not colour sand and remove the peel and scratches in one go knowing the state of bmw paint, it would of been easier and looked better. just a visual quiery nothing more


----------



## gb270

Great work as always


----------



## Deano

concours g60 said:


> im just trying to say why not colour sand and remove the peel and scratches in one go knowing the state of bmw paint, it would of been easier and looked better. just a visual quiery nothing more


wasnt having a go mate sorry if it seemed like that. I'd guess that with it being a track car the customer had paint longevity in mind as he'll probably want it correcting again in the future. only my guess mind you.


----------



## Clark @ PB

concours g60 said:


> im just trying to say why not colour sand and remove the peel and scratches in one go knowing the state of bmw paint, it would of been easier and looked better. just a visual quiery nothing more


Customer came to us and said "I want the scratches gone" - job well done I'm sure you'll agree.

If he'd come to us and said "I want the scratches and orange peel removed" then we'd have had to sand it. At the end of the day we're running a business and we're not about to commit to a load more extra work when not being paid for it. Paint removal would have been considerably more than 6 or 7 microns aswell,that's worth thinking about too.

Based on your theory,we'd be aswell sanding every car that comes through the doors given the levels of OP on 99% of modern day finishes.


----------



## ALANSHR

some state that was in, looks great now though clark, another great job


----------



## dw0510

Great work! Lovely photos and description.


----------



## KKM

Looks good dude, yet another amazing transformation!

thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

stunning results there. can i ask do you notice any difference in terms of cleaning power/foam by using the R222 at 60 degrees (as opposed to cold) ?


----------



## yamaha

Wow


----------



## tamandlee

chicken in a basket - that is a truely magnificent turnaround - cracking work!!


----------



## sim L

Fantastic work as ever! :thumb:

Hopefully he's now learnt his lesson from taking it to the hand wash places!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Outstanding work


----------



## paulmc08

fantastic work fella,it must have been a proper pain in the rear end,but the finish you got was superb,oh and a good idea painting the wheel bolt's:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Well spent 92 hours there, nice to see wool pads being used more. All I use for correction now, so much nicer to use than heavy cut foam pads and much lower panel temps. Crackin job.


----------



## pete330

See this car all the time,so cant wait to see it in flesh,he best stay away from the Polish car washes now or else (Nothing against polish folk)


----------



## El_Cid

nice job man !! From Chile (Y)


----------



## herbie147

Love it!!


----------



## Big Bru

Amazing detail, top write-up and photos:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Clark said:


> Customer came to us and said "I want the scratches gone" - job well done I'm sure you'll agree.
> 
> If he'd come to us and said "I want the scratches and orange peel removed" then we'd have had to sand it. At the end of the day we're running a business and we're not about to commit to a load more extra work when not being paid for it. Paint removal would have been considerably more than 6 or 7 microns aswell,that's worth thinking about too.
> 
> Based on your theory,we'd be aswell sanding every car that comes through the doors given the levels of OP on 99% of modern day finishes.


I agree with that you give them what they ask for and what they PAY for.


----------



## andyt13

stunning as said!!


----------



## lego_man

Simply awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Very nice and a good read aswell which i enjoyed.. :thumb:


----------



## Carn

Another top shelf effort Clark and co...The ///M looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## typefern

Great work Clark and nice results with the grey wool pads. It must look a mean car on the road.

After spending 15 hours of correction (bonnet and wings) on an Audi A5 that looked like it had been off roading (paint wise). I used the Gloss It Wool Pad today and I'm so chuffed with the product. The panel temperatures I was achieving were disturbingly high using a Makita (technique 12321) Gloss It White Fast Cut Pad and 3M Fast Cut. The wool pad runs so much cooler. I will defiantly be using them in the future, thats if I ever finish this Audi, already up to 26 hours spent on it in a week why still doing my full time job.

Keep up the amazing work and looking forward to the GT3.

John


----------



## Kessihktak

great work and attention to detail


----------



## tdekany

Stunning work indeed Clark!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nanolex

One of the most outstanding details I've seen so far! Amazing! :thumb:


----------



## sharkey56

What a car. very nice job lad:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40

Excellent writeup, hard work has paid off!End result looks stunning.


----------



## bilout48

superbe boulot, elle en avait besoin!


----------



## Clark @ PB

-tom- said:


> clark thats taking detailing to a new level from removing the door handels and badges etc, who ever gets the job with you will learn a hell off a lot. great work have u a write up on the r8?


No write up for the R8 mate, it was in a write up a year or so ago though as it's on contract with us - it was just in for a 1 day job this time round 



ryand said:


> amazing work, the owner wont want to drive it now! have you moved, the unit looks bigger?!


Nope, just knocked down a few walls and relocated the stock room :thumb:



Clever Nickname said:


> Sweet detail Clark! Is the paint on that silly-hard like over here?


It wasnt exactly soft mate :lol:



JJ_ said:


> What applicators do you use for your sealants as I am having a problem with my sonus ones leaving slight swirls


If I'm applying sealants (such as PA or Wet Diamond) via machine then I'll generally use a Lake Country Finishing Pad. If it's by hand then I'll either use the Blackfire LSP or Gloss-It Pads 



pytru said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> for the mirka disc, at which speed you use it on the DA ?


Speed 3 or 4 from memory mate 



alan_mcc said:


> stunning results there. can i ask do you notice any difference in terms of cleaning power/foam by using the R222 at 60 degrees (as opposed to cold) ?


Yes, big difference in cleaning power when using pretty much anything with hot water, especially the citrus cleaners :thumb:



typefern said:


> Great work Clark and nice results with the grey wool pads. It must look a mean car on the road.
> 
> After spending 15 hours of correction (bonnet and wings) on an Audi A5 that looked like it had been off roading (paint wise). I used the Gloss It Wool Pad today and I'm so chuffed with the product. The panel temperatures I was achieving were disturbingly high using a Makita (technique 12321) Gloss It White Fast Cut Pad and 3M Fast Cut. The wool pad runs so much cooler. I will defiantly be using them in the future, thats if I ever finish this Audi, already up to 26 hours spent on it in a week why still doing my full time job.
> 
> Keep up the amazing work and looking forward to the GT3.
> 
> John


For what it's worth, I've always noticed temperatures do go on the high side when using Fast Cut Plus, and the white Gloss-It Fast Cut Pad will generate heat quite quickly too, which can be used to your advantage if you want it to 

Thanks to all for the comments, much appreciated :wave:


----------



## GIZTO29

Simply Awesome! What differentiates the marks left from the wool and your average swirl Clarke? How do you know when the paints corrected sufficiently with the wool and ready to refine with the foam? 
Thanks, Phil


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Awesome as usual Clarke,always an inspiration.


----------



## woodymbr

Stunning results, you can tell some serious effort has gone into that. I need to get myself some of those spot pads and wool pads for my bumpers.


----------



## cosmos boy

awesome car but i do not like the alloys


----------



## Clark @ PB

GIZTO29 said:


> Simply Awesome! What differentiates the marks left from the wool and your average swirl Clarke? How do you know when the paints corrected sufficiently with the wool and ready to refine with the foam?
> Thanks, Phil


The wool marks are generally much more uniform and appear as trails from the machine movements whereas your typical swirls are just random scratches that go in all various directions. You will now and again get a "pig tail" or two which is exactly as it sounds (imagine the shape of a pigs tail) and it will be slightly deeper from where a dried up bit of compound has maybe got caught in the fibres of the wool and has been ground into the surface of the clear - they usually come out first time but not always! This is why it's majorly important to examine every part of the panel you've polished to make sure there are none of these marks left, they can be easily missed with the wrong lighting.

I guess it's easier to see with experience but I basically just ensure I have good overhead lighting and stop compounding with the wool once you see the defects disappear (dont keep polishing to try and refine as there's no point), that's one of the things I like about wool pads - you can literally see deeper scratches slowly disappear with each pass 

Hope that kinda makes sense? found that question a bit difficult to put into words for some reason :lol:


----------



## Theval

Nice motor, excellent work all round:thumb::thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS

sublime work there :thumb:

love your attention to the tiny details, but 92 hours work time :doublesho


----------



## Dgioconto

Incredible work!


----------



## Clark @ PB

OzMoSiS said:


> sublime work there :thumb:
> 
> love your attention to the tiny details, but 92 hours work time :doublesho


92 hours is nothing, I've done nearly double that before! :lol:


----------



## momentum001

Perfect job,trabajo perfecto,trabalho perfeito as usual!!!


----------



## absolute

92 hours?? ever heard of weetabix or redbull, jesus. just kidding. lovely result, starking contrast.


----------



## jebus

WOW amazing work there seen this car about aberdeen once or twice as well tidy looking motor


----------



## Clark @ PB

jebus said:


> WOW amazing work there seen this car about aberdeen once or twice as well tidy looking motor


I spoke with the owner last week and he was surprised by reading this forum just how many times the car had been spotted out and about - someone even stopped him in the street and said they'd saw the write up on DW


----------



## 6FIEND

Incredible work :thumb: Loving the attention to detail and the end result is just epic...

One question: I realise that it's quite commonplace for bits & pieces to be removed from vehicles prior to detailing... Eg. License plates, etc. But you always seem to step it up to the next level, grilles, badges, indicators, door handles, spoilers - occasionally even entire panels if memory serves correctly  ...how do you go about determining 'what' is going to be worthwhile removing? And more importantly, how do you establish what can actually be removed and how to do it? (For example, in this detail, did the inner door cards need to be removed in order for you to detach the outer handles? Or is there a shortcut/trick to making things like this a bit less 'deconstructive'?)

Thanks! :thumb: Looking fwd to the next installment :buffer:


----------



## Maxym

Fantastic - as usual... :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

6FIEND said:


> Incredible work :thumb: Loving the attention to detail and the end result is just epic...
> 
> One question: I realise that it's quite commonplace for bits & pieces to be removed from vehicles prior to detailing... Eg. License plates, etc. But you always seem to step it up to the next level, grilles, badges, indicators, door handles, spoilers - occasionally even entire panels if memory serves correctly  ...how do you go about determining 'what' is going to be worthwhile removing? And more importantly, how do you establish what can actually be removed and how to do it? (For example, in this detail, did the inner door cards need to be removed in order for you to detach the outer handles? Or is there a shortcut/trick to making things like this a bit less 'deconstructive'?)
> 
> Thanks! :thumb: Looking fwd to the next installment :buffer:


Most of these parts are removed really easily and it does help if you're reasonably mechanically minded (which we are). I generally look at an akward panel and ask myself if polishing could be made easier if certain bits could be removed. If it's safe and easy to do so then I will.

The door handles on a BMW for example are a 30 second job,you just remove a grommet on the end of the door and slacken a star drive bolt


----------



## Clark @ PB

Updated pics added to page 1 :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Just checked out the updates Clarke & ended up having another full read. One outstanding detail mate, raising the benchmark as always:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

slrestoration said:


> Just checked out the updates Clarke & ended up having another full read. One outstanding detail mate, raising the benchmark as always:thumb:


Thanks mate, also my name doesn't have an "e" on the end of it - amazing how many folk spell it like that even though my name is right in front of you!! :lol:


----------



## slrestoration

Sorry mate


----------



## 3976

Nice update Clark, glad to see the client is working well to your instructions on proper wash methods!

edit; what LSP products were used in the winter protection detail chap?


----------



## Clark @ PB

JD said:


> Nice update Clark, glad to see the client is working well to your instructions on proper wash methods!
> 
> edit; what LSP products were used in the winter protection detail chap?


A premium carnauba wax :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work there mate! It was certainly in need of it!


----------



## Ultra

Splendid


----------



## momentum001

awesome work as usual!!!


----------



## AspDet

Epic!


----------



## mighty chipster

nice work


----------



## Marc1

Good Job :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos

great job! well done m8!


----------



## Dwayne

Some cracking reflections there mate!

brilliant work and attention to detail as usuall :thumb:


----------



## RAJE

Now thats what you call a top notch job!!! I will have to visit your workshop when im up in Aberdeen to get some tips as I'm very new to the detailing world!


----------



## benji330i

That has to be the best looking black paint I've ever seen! Words don't do justice mate.


----------



## lionheart

stunning work!!!


----------



## Jochen

That must be the most stunning turn around I've ever seen :doublesho
Thats a cracking job you did there.


----------



## mozmo17

That is stunning good work If I can get 25% as good I will be happy


----------



## toomanycitroens

After all that, one word, Fantastic.....................


----------



## nickfrog

I had missed that thread. Truly awesome result.

Not sure that car spends that much time on track though with the tiny calipers. They're usually good for a couple of hot laps before fade rears its ugly head !


----------



## Clark @ PB

nickfrog said:


> I had missed that thread. Truly awesome result.
> 
> Not sure that car spends that much time on track though with the tiny calipers. They're usually good for a couple of hot laps before fade rears its ugly head !


It's spent plenty time on track :thumb:

Probably won't be doing many more though as it's now in the process of being sold I think!


----------



## ollie b

one of my dream cars amazing turn around!


----------



## andrew186

beautiful work.. that pic with the cloud reflections is insane!


----------



## DavidClark

top job and lovely car!


----------



## JenJen

Excellant work Clark  love seeing black cars finished off like that simply stunning

I pass the polish car wash on the south side near altens and cringe when i see nice brand new cars being driven into the opening or coming out...! 

I have just picked up my new (to me) car its a red version of this, horrible horrible paint so its nice to see I can defo turn it around well Robert can ha!


----------



## The_Bouncer

That has got to be one of the best corrections I've seen - certainly in my top 5 - phenomenal work sir :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Think i recognise this car?? Is it from Dundee?? Think i sold my GSXR to this guy.

Amazing work!! :thumb:


----------



## Raymond

Amazing


----------



## PaulN

:argie::argie:

Lovely....


----------



## Glennroy

lovely car and great write up as always great work love the new shape M3's


----------

